# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Civil War Exploration

## Seminko

*Finally found a way to explore the Civil War warzone...*

*First a funny bug:*




*Now the exploration:*

----------


## Eldarius

2:20-2:24 how did you get down?

and 25 to 50 in one day, dayum

----------


## Seminko

> 2:20-2:24 how did you get down?


It's just a video cut from a clip I recorded earlier that day...




> and 25 to 50 in one day, dayum


The funny bug video was recorded in beta I guess... can't really remember if it was beta or early release... but it never got released... so I figured now that I found a way out of Civil War, it was the right time to release it as a bundle  :Wink:

----------


## km3r

Nice find!  :Smile: )

----------


## Fauxie

This has since been fixed  :Frown: (

----------


## scoboose

Confirmed fixed

----------


## Seminko

That's a shame  :Frown:

----------


## stevensmite

should have do it dang...

----------

